# symptoms when stimming??



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi,

Im on day 6 of stimming and am due for my first scan on wed (day 

I feel sooooo heavy and quite tender. I know bloating is a v common symptom but what about this heavy dragging sensation that is sooooooo uncomfortable

Im drinking 3 litres of water a day but am finding that quite easy as Im fairly thirsty.

What have been your symptoms when stimming? Whats normal and whats not?

Sorry for all the questions but I really dont know where I would be without you FF 

Lol

Mae


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Some women do get dragging and bloating symptoms in the normal run of things. It may well be that you are responding well to the injects which they will be able to see on Wednesday.

Ruth


----------



## Karen-C (Sep 22, 2003)

Hiya

GOodness, I am now worried as I am at the same stage as Mae and have no bloating at all, in fact I have lost weight!!!!!  I do have cramps tho which were really bad to start with but are not as bad now!  Really worried about my scan tomorrow in case there are no follies there!!  I am on 300 of Gonal F at the moment.  Suppose we are all different in the way we react to the drugs but hope even tho I am not bloaty I still have some follies in there!!!

Mae, please let me know how you get on tomorrow after your scan, mine is at 8:50!  Fingers crossed you've got loads of follies and me too!!!!

Take care

Love

Karen xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Ruth for your comforting words 

Karen - Good luck with your scan tomorrow and please let me know how it goes. Mine is at midday but we have a 4 hr journey home afterwards. Will try and get online tomorrow evening 
Today, Im feeling worse still. Im drinking gallons to ward off OHSS but it is still in the back of my mind. 
Im finding it hard to sleep due to the discomfort. Guess tomorrow will answer everything. Im just hoping and praying thhat this cycle is not abandoned. I so want my dream to come true   

Sending you loads and loads of   Karen

Take care and good luck,

lol

mae


----------

